# 1959 western flyer golden flyer finally done!!!



## 1959WFGF (May 23, 2015)

Thanks for everyone who helped with the completion of my fathers 1959 western flyer golden flyer. This was a project i found in one of our barns, and had it fixed up for him. This was his Christmas present when he was 8 years old. The 1st and 2nd picture is how I found the bike in the barn. The 3rd picture is of another 1959 western flyer golden flyer i purchased off of ebay to complete my fathers original bike. The 4th and 5th pictures are of the completed bike!!


----------



## jd56 (May 24, 2015)

Looking good. These are a real headturner.

It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## Evans200 (May 24, 2015)

Very cool that you restored the bike for your Dad. I own the same model and enjoy it a lot. I hope you can post some pics of him riding it with a big smile on his face!


----------



## Dale Alan (May 24, 2015)

Excellent,it looks great. Congrats.


----------



## 1959WFGF (May 24, 2015)

Thank you JD56, you were a big help in this project!!!!!


----------



## jd56 (May 24, 2015)

1959WFGF said:


> Thank you JD56, you were a big help in this project!!!!!



It's what CABEr's do.
Glad I helped.

It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## 1959WFGF (May 24, 2015)

Don't want to forget 47jchiggins for helping me with the tank!!! Thank you!!!


----------



## BrentP (May 25, 2015)

Beautiful!  What a great thing to do for your dad.


----------



## ALABAMAHEADHUNTER (Aug 26, 2015)

Found one of these Saturday . It's been stored in a bedroom since 1960 . Crazy nice bike . Got to take some pictures of it .


----------



## Evans200 (Aug 28, 2015)

ALABAMAHEADHUNTER said:


> Found one of these Saturday . It's been stored in a bedroom since 1960 . Crazy nice bike . Got to take some pictures of it .




Love to see the pics. May still have the gold coating on it being stored inside for so long?


----------

